# In Need of good Groomer HELP!!



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

I live in Nebraska and I don't have anyone to groom Teddy. Does anyone know of a great groomer in Colorado or Wyoming. I need to get him done before the specialty in June. 
Thanks,
Laura


----------

